# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  odstawienie euthyrox 25

## kasiula88

Witam jakieś 3 mies temu endokrynolog zalecił mi branie euthyroxu25 najpierw po pół tabl.potem całą na zmniejszenie tsh. TSH Mieściło sie w normie , miałam 3,39 ale ,że niby za wysokie na zajście w ciążę.Wizytę na fundusz mam dopiero w listopadzie ..Lekarz powiedział żebym po 2 mies przyszła z wynikiem i obecnie wynik mam troche powyżej 2  .Więc moje pytanie jest czy mogę już odstawić ten lek? Nie miałam żadnych guzków na tarczycy ani nic takiego.W sumie żałuje, że w ogóle zaczęłam to brać .Czy odstawiając brać po pół tabletki przez pare dni i przestać ?Czy po prostu od razu nie brać?od paru dni czuje jakby mi coś stało w gardle i myśle,ze to od tej tarczycy .

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Nie można tak od razu przestać brać - znów trzeba schodzić z dawkami przez jakiś czas.
Proponuję udać się do przychodni do lekarza i tam rozwiać swoje wątpliwości.
Nie wiadomo jaki był poziom fT3 i fT4 - moze z uwagi na zaburzenie osi przysadka-tarczyca lekarz podjął decyzje o wdrożeniu euthyroxu.

Z poważaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## kasiula88

Witam , dziękuje za odpowiedź .
 Co do wyników ft3 i ft4 również były w normie.Usg tarczycy w porządku .Natomiast lekarz wdrożył euthyrox ponieważ uznał ,że mam za wysokie tsh i stąd problemy z zajściem w ciążę i powiedział,że jak się obniży to wtedy zajdę . Żadnych innych przyczyn nie było .

----------


## hexenmilch

Faktycznie sa takie zalecenia amerykańskie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

